# Sticky  Post Apps in this Forum you Developed, not App Questions



## yarly

If the notion you have to select what appear to be drop down items meant for developers to post their work doesn't stand out enough, then hopefully this pinned topic will dissuade you from posting your questions here. Please post them in the general Android forum unless they're related to an application posting already made by a developer here (in that case, post them in the appropriately premade thread by that developer).

In short, if you didn't create a general app/theme you want to share, don't create topics in this forum unless you want them moved without notice.


----------

